# USB HDD not detected

## unixbhaskar

```

bhaskar@GentooLinux_11:11:49_Tue Jun 04:~> sudo lsusb

Password: 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:642c Microdia 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 138a:0011 Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS5011 Fingerprint Reader

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0bda:0138 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5138 Card Reader Controller

```

Then,

```

bhaskar@GentooLinux_11:11:58_Tue Jun 04:~> sudo lsusb -v

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x8087 Intel Corp.

  idProduct          0x0024 Integrated Rate Matching Hub

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0001  1x 1 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             6

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0009

    Per-port power switching

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       50 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0100 power

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 6: 0000.0100 power

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Single TT

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x8087 Intel Corp.

  idProduct          0x0024 Integrated Rate Matching Hub

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength              11

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             8

  wHubCharacteristic 0x0009

    Per-port power switching

    Per-port overcurrent protection

    TT think time 8 FS bits

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       50 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00 0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff 0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

   Port 3: 0000.0103 power enable connect

   Port 4: 0000.0100 power

   Port 5: 0000.0100 power

   Port 6: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 7: 0000.0100 power

   Port 8: 0000.0100 power

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            3.08

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 3.8.13-gentoo ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1a.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0 Full speed (or root) hub

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x1d6b Linux Foundation

  idProduct          0x0002 2.0 root hub

  bcdDevice            3.08

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 3.8.13-gentoo ehci_hcd

  iProduct                2 EHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 Full speed (or root) hub

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0004  1x 4 bytes

        bInterval              12

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood       10 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0503 highspeed power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0001

  Self Powered

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0c45:642c Microdia 

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0c45 Microdia

  idProduct          0x642c 

  bcdDevice            c.23

  iManufacturer           2 CN076KJY7248713VM193A00

  iProduct                1 Laptop_Integrated_Webcam_HD

  iSerial                 0 

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength          885

    bNumInterfaces          2

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              500mA

    ** UNRECOGNIZED:  28 ff 42 49 53 54 00 01 06 01 10 00 00 00 00 00 d1 10 f4 01 d2 11 f4 01 d3 12 f4 01 d4 13 f4 01 d5 14 f4 01 d6 15 f4 01

    Interface Association:

      bLength                 8

      bDescriptorType        11

      bFirstInterface         0

      bInterfaceCount         2

      bFunctionClass         14 Video

      bFunctionSubClass       3 Video Interface Collection

      bFunctionProtocol       0 

      iFunction               5 Integrated Webcam

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Video Control

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              5 Integrated Webcam

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                13

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      1 (HEADER)

        bcdUVC               1.00

        wTotalLength          103

        dwClockFrequency       15.000000MHz

        bInCollection           1

        baInterfaceNr( 0)       1

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                 9

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      3 (OUTPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             2

        wTerminalType      0x0101 USB Streaming

        bAssocTerminal          0

        bSourceID               5

        iTerminal               0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                26

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 4

        guidExtensionCode         {7033f028-1163-2e4a-ba2c-6890eb334016}

        bNumControl             8

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          3

        bControlSize            1

        bmControls( 0)       0x0f

        iExtension              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                26

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      6 (EXTENSION_UNIT)

        bUnitID                 5

        guidExtensionCode         {c385b80f-c268-4745-90f7-8f47579d95fc}

        bNumControl             8

        bNrPins                 1

        baSourceID( 0)          4

        bControlSize            1

        bmControls( 0)       0x0f

        iExtension              0 

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                18

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      2 (INPUT_TERMINAL)

        bTerminalID             1

        wTerminalType      0x0201 Camera Sensor

        bAssocTerminal          0

        iTerminal               0 

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMin      0

        wObjectiveFocalLengthMax      0

        wOcularFocalLength            0

        bControlSize                  3

        bmControls           0x00000000

      VideoControl Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                11

        bDescriptorType        36

        bDescriptorSubtype      5 (PROCESSING_UNIT)

      Warning: Descriptor too short

        bUnitID                 3

        bSourceID               1

        wMaxMultiplier          0

        bControlSize            2

        bmControls     0x0000177f

          Brightness

          Contrast

          Hue

          Saturation

          Sharpness

          Gamma

          White Balance Temperature

          Backlight Compensation

          Gain

          Power Line Frequency

          White Balance Temperature, Auto

        iProcessing             0 

        bmVideoStandards     0x61

          None

          PAL - 525/60

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0010  1x 16 bytes

        bInterval               6

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           0

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              5 Integrated Webcam

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            15

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  1 (INPUT_HEADER)

        bNumFormats                         2

        wTotalLength                      599

        bEndPointAddress                  129

        bmInfo                              0

        bTerminalLink                       2

        bStillCaptureMethod                 0

        bTriggerSupport                     0

        bTriggerUsage                       0

        bControlSize                        1

        bmaControls( 0)                    27

        bmaControls( 1)                    27

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            27

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  4 (FORMAT_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFormatIndex                        1

        bNumFrameDescriptors                6

        guidFormat                            {59555932-0000-1000-8000-00aa00389b71}

        bBitsPerPixel                      16

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  1

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x00

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 2 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                 24576000

        dwMaxBitRate                147456000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            176

        wHeight                           144

        dwMinBitRate                  2027520

        dwMaxBitRate                 12165120

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       50688

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         3

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            160

        wHeight                           120

        dwMinBitRate                  1536000

        dwMaxBitRate                  9216000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       38400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            34

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         4

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                           1280

        wHeight                           720

        dwMinBitRate                 73728000

        dwMaxBitRate                147456000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     1843200

        dwDefaultFrameInterval        1000000

        bFrameIntervalType                  2

        dwFrameInterval( 0)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 1)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         5

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            320

        wHeight                           240

        dwMinBitRate                  6144000

        dwMaxBitRate                 36864000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      153600

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  5 (FRAME_UNCOMPRESSED)

        bFrameIndex                         6

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            352

        wHeight                           288

        dwMinBitRate                  8110080

        dwMaxBitRate                 48660480

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      202752

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            11

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  6 (FORMAT_MJPEG)

        bFormatIndex                        2

        bNumFrameDescriptors                6

        bFlags                              0

          Fixed-size samples: No

        bDefaultFrameIndex                  1

        bAspectRatioX                       0

        bAspectRatioY                       0

        bmInterlaceFlags                 0x00

          Interlaced stream or variable: No

          Fields per frame: 1 fields

          Field 1 first: No

          Field pattern: Field 1 only

          bCopyProtect                      0

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         1

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            640

        wHeight                           480

        dwMinBitRate                 24576000

        dwMaxBitRate                147456000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      614400

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         2

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            176

        wHeight                           144

        dwMinBitRate                  2051080

        dwMaxBitRate                 12306480

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       51277

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         3

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            160

        wHeight                           120

        dwMinBitRate                  1559560

        dwMaxBitRate                  9357360

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize       38989

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         4

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                           1280

        wHeight                           720

        dwMinBitRate                 73728000

        dwMaxBitRate                442368000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize     1843200

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         5

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            320

        wHeight                           240

        dwMinBitRate                  6144000

        dwMaxBitRate                 36864000

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      153600

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                            46

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                  7 (FRAME_MJPEG)

        bFrameIndex                         6

        bmCapabilities                   0x00

          Still image unsupported

        wWidth                            352

        wHeight                           288

        dwMinBitRate                  8110080

        dwMaxBitRate                 48660480

        dwMaxVideoFrameBufferSize      202752

        dwDefaultFrameInterval         333333

        bFrameIntervalType                  5

        dwFrameInterval( 0)            333333

        dwFrameInterval( 1)            500000

        dwFrameInterval( 2)            666666

        dwFrameInterval( 3)           1000000

        dwFrameInterval( 4)           2000000

      VideoStreaming Interface Descriptor:

        bLength                             6

        bDescriptorType                    36

        bDescriptorSubtype                 13 (COLORFORMAT)

        bColorPrimaries                     1 (BT.709,sRGB)

        bTransferCharacteristics            1 (BT.709)

        bMatrixCoefficients                 4 (SMPTE 170M (BT.601))

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       1

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0080  1x 128 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       2

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0100  1x 256 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       3

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0320  1x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       4

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0b20  2x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       5

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1320  3x 800 bytes

        bInterval               1

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        1

      bAlternateSetting       6

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass        14 Video

      bInterfaceSubClass      2 Video Streaming

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            5

          Transfer Type            Isochronous

          Synch Type               Asynchronous

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x1400  3x 1024 bytes

        bInterval               1

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          239 Miscellaneous Device

  bDeviceSubClass         2 ?

  bDeviceProtocol         1 Interface Association

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0002

  (Bus Powered)

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 138a:0011 Validity Sensors, Inc. VFS5011 Fingerprint Reader

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class

  bDeviceSubClass        17 

  bDeviceProtocol       255 

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x138a Validity Sensors, Inc.

  idProduct          0x0011 VFS5011 Fingerprint Reader

  bcdDevice            0.78

  iManufacturer           0 

  iProduct                0 

  iSerial                 1 04cfa615d9ce

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           46

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0 

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           4

      bInterfaceClass       255 Vendor Specific Class

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 

      bInterfaceProtocol      0 

      iInterface              0 

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x83  EP 3 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval               4

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0bda:0138 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5138 Card Reader Controller

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0bda Realtek Semiconductor Corp.

  idProduct          0x0138 RTS5138 Card Reader Controller

  bcdDevice           38.82

  iManufacturer           1 Generic

  iProduct                2 USB2.0-CRW

  iSerial                 3 20090516388200000

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          4 CARD READER

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              500mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk-Only

      iInterface              5 Bulk-In, Bulk-Out, Interface

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0200  1x 512 bytes

        bInterval               0

Device Qualifier (for other device speed):

  bLength                10

  bDescriptorType         6

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0 

  bDeviceProtocol         0 

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  bNumConfigurations      1

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

```

Then,

```

bhaskar@GentooLinux_11:12:32_Tue Jun 04:~> sudo lsusb -t

/:  Bus 02.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-pci/2p, 480M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/8p, 480M

        |__ Port 3: Dev 3, If 0, Class=Vendor Specific Class, Driver=, 12M

        |__ Port 6: Dev 4, If 0, Class=Mass Storage, Driver=usb-storage, 480M

/:  Bus 01.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=ehci-pci/2p, 480M

    |__ Port 1: Dev 2, If 0, Class=Hub, Driver=hub/6p, 480M

        |__ Port 5: Dev 4, If 0, Class=Video, Driver=, 480M

        |__ Port 5: Dev 4, If 1, Class=Video, Driver=, 480M

```

I am running Enlightenment DE on gentoo...file manager can not see that loaded too...moreover 

```

bhaskar@GentooLinux_11:15:14_Tue Jun 04:~> sudo /bin/lsmod | grep usb

usbhid                 26282  0 

usb_storage            32110  0 

usbcore                98468  8 uhci_hcd,usb_storage,hid_sony,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,sl811_hcd

usb_common               570  1 usbcore

bhaskar@GentooLinux_11:14:41_Tue Jun 04:~> sudo /bin/lsmod | grep sg

sg  

```

Something wired happening...

----------

## eccerr0r

Self-powered hard disk?  What size/technology?  Many of the 2.5" HDDs in a self powered case exceeds power capability of USB2.

A lot of laptops have trouble powering these self powered disks and won't enumerate in lsusb...  Even desktops have problems, pretty much anything that can turn the port on/off can have problems with power hungry hard drives.  There are a couple computers that hardwire power, these are more likely to work as long as the connectors are tight and clean.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

unixbhaskar,

What is the external HDD? 

Vendor name and product/part number.

----------

## unixbhaskar

it is a USB external HDD of capacity 1TB connected with two USB cable(that very odd)

It is a Transcend product...I am not sure about the part number ...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

unixbhaskar,

Ahhh. Two USB cables.

The problem is that a USB root hub is permitted to provide a maximum of 500mA for all connected devices.

On a PC, a single root hub usually appears as two stacked USB connectors.

Unfortunately, 500mA at 5v is not adequate to power a HDD, so vendors provide two USB cables.  One is for power only, the other is for power and data.

Both cables must be connected and both must be connected to different USB root hubs.  Worse, nothing else must be connected to the root hubs that are being used for the HDD.

On a laptop, you may not even have two USB root hubs to provide the power.

A powered USB hub will probably work, as it should provide 500mA to each port. An unpowered hub will not.

An external PSU will work too but you will need to determine by trial and error which USB cable carries the data.

----------

## emc

I had similar issue with double USB cable with DVD burner (needs more power), connect one cable (maybe burning can fail then) or both cables to different hubs helped. When I connect both cables to one hub burner wasn't fully recognized.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-951298-highlight-.html

----------

